# Can I save fert that has moisture in the bag?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Some previously opened fertilizer from last year has moisture in the bag and is a bit clumpy because of it. Is there any hope of drying it out or is it ruined?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

I would try and save it. I might try any spread it out in a thin layer in a dry place.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

From my experience, dont do it.

You'll never be able to break the clumps up to a small enough size to pass through a spreader and when it clogs, you'll regret ever trying to use the bad bag.

Fertilizer is hydroscopic. It pulls moisture from the air. There is no way to dry it unless its heated or in a place of really low humidity. Once it's dried it forms rock hard clumps. I once set an open bag in front of a heater vent to dry it, then used a sledge hammer to break the clumps, and I still managed to destroy my spreader as it tried to process the remaining rock like lumps. That was an expensive lesson to learn.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A little late now, but I keep my fertilizer in Home Depot buckets with the sealed lid and rubber gasket. Still good four years later.


----------

